# Gibraltar



## hoot37 (Jul 12, 2009)

just a few pics from my recent visit to gibralter
I only had 2 hours on the rock (and family wanted to see monkeys more than old buildings so hope you like.
some are slightly off the normal tourist route.
slit peep hole



































































These next few are from o haras battery but couldnt get close http://www.gibraltarinfo.gi/gibraltar-oharas-battery.aspx

















hope you enjoy them, wish i had more time to go to ww2 tunnels but was on limited time 
link for ww2 tunnels http://sub-ex.blogspot.com/2007/11/gibraltar-ww2-tunnels.html


----------



## shatters (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice pics there hoot, where's the 'rock apes'? A few on here should get the joke 

Phil


----------



## Urban Mole (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice pictures there, and excellent views, you can see why they chose this spot.

I didnt see any of those thieving apes in the pics either


----------



## hoot37 (Jul 12, 2009)

i just uploaded 1 ape pic a cute one as the wife calls it


----------



## james.s (Jul 12, 2009)

That's one hell of a gun (and ape)
Nice work


----------



## steve_o (Jul 12, 2009)

The WW2 tunnels are amazing! We had our own personal guide and we were in there for well over 3 hours. He let me wander into some of the no entry areas. Aparently you can arrange a further tour with the MOD there by proir arrangement to view alot of the lower tunnels that are military only.


----------



## bunnywabbit (Jul 13, 2009)

I had to go to Gib about 8 years ago with a senior chap from work. On a day off we did the tourist bit and went up the rock for a few beers. Looking over the side at the monkeys this chap said that one down there is having a TOMMY TANK! It was aswell.
It amazed me that so many youngsters knew about TOMMY TANK it must have been the most pho tod monkey of the year!
Great Pics
Sorry if TOMMY TANK upsets anyone


----------



## graybags (Jul 13, 2009)

Interesting locations,as they aren't the most visited sites, did you go up on the Cable Car and walk down ?
Or get a Taxi
G


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice pics but those bloody apes are dynamite dont turn your back on them for a second they will have you lol, and that cable car is scary too lol


----------



## hoot37 (Jul 13, 2009)

we used the cable car both ways cost about £50 up and down for 4 of us . going up is good coming down is a diffrent story


----------



## graybags (Jul 13, 2009)

It's a tad more expensive than when I was there ! (93-96) 
Used to walk up and down mostly
Ah memories........
I have some video of my last trip in 2004 of apes fighting on my back, little buggers

G


----------



## mexico75 (Jul 13, 2009)

shatters said:


> Nice pics there hoot, where's the 'rock apes'? A few on here should get the joke
> 
> Phil



They're mostly in Afghanistan at the moment  Nice pic's there fella.


----------



## steve_o (Jul 13, 2009)

When we saw the apes a monkey climbed onto my girlfriend. Then decided to do a wee!

Alot can be seen if you go about it yourself. Don't bother with the usual tourist trap and go on a tour. Walk up and you can see alot more. We had a hire car too so i drove right round the back of the rock got to see loads of interesting stuff. Even the huge tunnel that goes in one side of the rock and back out the other side!


----------



## PinkMini (Jul 20, 2009)

steve_o said:


> Aparently you can arrange a further tour with the MOD there by prior arrangement to view alot of the lower tunnels that are military only.



Yes you can, and I have! No pictures unfortunately, but amazing stuff, including an underground, under sea-level lake - the COLDEST water i've ever experienced, brain freeze doesn't even cover it, but amazing nevertheless and the old hospital 'pit' blood stains and all  

There's over 30miles tunnels compared to less than 10miles of actual road on the rock! (I'm not a geek, I used to live there!) 

Did you go through the MOD area past sandy bay into the old road tunnel to Europa Point that was shut when the guy died in a rock fall? Some very cool tunnels leading off it


----------



## steve_o (Aug 2, 2009)

Well i basicaly drove right round until i got to the gate the shut off that road. Right by the motorbike clubhouse. Saw the main large lorry sized tunnel that goes right through to the other side.


----------



## Kingblag (Aug 16, 2009)

May i ask pink mini who/where/how you contact the MOD for the extra tours of the ww2 tunnels? i'll be in Gib in 3 weeks time for my wedding and think it would be a great way to introduce the new wifey to a spot of urban exploring!


----------



## Krypton (Aug 16, 2009)

steve_o said:


> The WW2 tunnels are amazing! We had our own personal guide and we were in there for well over 3 hours. He let me wander into some of the no entry areas. Aparently you can arrange a further tour with the MOD there by proir arrangement to view alot of the lower tunnels that are military only.



YES!! We did the same. It was a while ago and i dont think i have any pics but it was so interesting. AMAZING.


----------



## Kingblag (Aug 16, 2009)

who do you contact to see the military only lower MOd tunnels? i really want wanna go!


----------



## Krypton (Aug 16, 2009)

Kingblag said:


> who do you contact to see the military only lower MOd tunnels? i really want wanna go!



Start by organising a trip generally. Then take it from there. Try the MOD base in Gib if there is one


----------



## Gorecki (Aug 17, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!!
I was here when I was 5 years old, and I got attacked by the monkeys because you could buy food to feed them and it looked like smarties, so being a wee girl, i thought ooooh sweeties, so i ate the food and got pounced on. That is why i am now scared of animals. Thank you rock of gibralter!
But seriously, cool photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 17, 2009)

When I last went here some monkey tried to steal my cob. Not best pleased. I extracted my revenge by continually poking another monkey that was sat on this wall, and looking away. He kept turning to look at me. I think I really annoyed him cuz he eventually walked off.


----------



## PinkMini (Aug 17, 2009)

PM'd you Kingblag


----------



## steve_o (Aug 17, 2009)

the WW2 tunnels can be visited by walking up to the rock and there is a small reception area i think it was about a tenner each. You also have to pay the toll to enter the rock reserve that was only a few quid tho i think.
I would ignore the minibus tours that are everywhere trying to get you to join them. They say they visit all the tunnels but they don't. Our tour only took us in one smallish 'seige tunnel'


----------



## Kingblag (Aug 18, 2009)

cheers for the pm pink, i have tried on my last 2 visits to gib to get into the ww2 tunnels but each time they have been closed.  still going for a walk round te other side of the rock pas the calatia hotel there are some cool old ww2 lookouts and what looks like deserted military areas


----------



## steve_o (Aug 23, 2009)

Kingblag said:


> cheers for the pm pink, i have tried on my last 2 visits to gib to get into the ww2 tunnels but each time they have been closed.  still going for a walk round te other side of the rock pas the calatia hotel there are some cool old ww2 lookouts and what looks like deserted military areas



Walk right the way round as far as you can go and you'll see the lorry tunnel that goes from one side of the rock to the other. While there, at the entrance that seems completly deralict An old style Ringing telephone bell rang! Im guess its still just connected to the MOD network.

The WW2 tunnels were closed on my first visit. Open on the second!


----------

